
Hiring BYOT: Bring your own team - daspecster
https://medium.com/@daspecster/hiring-byot-bring-your-own-team-c5d0e81a7e84#.xtqjglx9g
======
heyitsmeagain
Really interesting read, curious to see if this becomes a mainstream trend.

~~~
daspecster
Thanks! Yeah me too, I really would like more data on it TBH.

